# vBulletin Upgrade - Site Downtime



## ScottW (Nov 1, 2001)

I will be taking time either this evening or tomorrow evening to upgrade our system to the latest version of vBulletin. This isn't usually a huge deal and we are only down around 15minutes, 30minutes tops.

So, just to let you know its coming... I usually try to do these things in the late evening hours... so if you stop by and get a maintence window...

It was planned! 

Enjoy.

Admin


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 1, 2001)

Please allow more smileys to be posted per message


----------



## Iuis (Nov 23, 2001)

Please, please Admin, be nice and change this site to the colour we had before, Admiral doesnt mind,  I am sure he wears his sun glasses...
Ahah just kidding Admiral


----------



## bugalugs (Dec 5, 2001)

Nice looking site


----------



## Iuis (Dec 5, 2001)

Thanks a lot for changing the colour, now I can spend some time here again,
the site looks great again


----------

